
Ask HN: Any startups looking for a free marketing guy? - pjharrin
I'm in my last year of school and looking to help out a startup to gain some more experience.
======
rcfox
Unlikely, as you've done a rather poor job of marketing yourself.

1) The title for this doesn't make sense. Obviously, we can tell that two
ideas conflicted, but a second read-over would have caught this.

2) You list no qualifications, abilities, interests. sammcd put it nicely:
"What can you do for me?" You should have already answered this!

3) Your .info domain doesn't look very professional, and it doesn't point
anywhere meaningful! That is, unless you're currently working for GoDaddy.
Even then, the animated ads don't reflect well on you.

~~~
ojbyrne
And yet, currently there's six people who've supplied emails for more contact.

~~~
petercooper
A lot of people do a poor job at hiring too.

------
sammcd
I'm not really interested, but I think other people will have the same
question I do, so I'll ask.

As a someone planning on launching a product very soon. What can you do for
me?

~~~
pjharrin
I can do any of the following: SEO, blogging, social network marketing, work
to get you exposure on other blogs

------
zaidf
I get the feeling that you are either vastly undervaluing yourself _or_ you
don't have much to offer. Either is fine--but you should know which of the two
applies best to you. You might still get an internship, but I'd argue if you
give it some thought, you could get more bang for your buck(time and skills)!

1\. Pretend that due to a constraint, you cannot offer your services for free

2\. Ask yourself how much you can charge?

3\. You'll likely find yourself asking what you'll be charging for. Note down
the answers because they are your _best_ skills.

4\. If you want to do it for free, think about what you'd like to gain in
return. Consider it like swapping salary for a new skill or two.

This is a simple process to jot down what you can contribute, what your skills
_may_ be worth, what you may be able to exchange your current skills for. As
opposed to random crapshoot which will probably lead to a disappointing end--
as most things do if you're not somewhat clear about your goals.

Good luck! I saw your tumblr and you definitely have insights you can apply to
all kinds of work.

------
paraschopra
You can email me at paras@wingify.com, if marketing online advertising
technology (web analytics, split testing, etc.) interests you.

------
ericb
I'd be interested in hearing more about what you're looking for, and offering.
On gmail, I'm ebeland.

------
zackham
shoot me an email if you'd like to chat about <http://ridewithgps.com> \-
zackham@gmail.com

------
raghus
Can you email me at raghu.srinivasan@gmail.com

------
codedusk
Please contact jobs@codedusk.com

------
dstorrs
dstorrs@lifethunder.com -- drop me a line and let's talk.

------
lsternlicht
shoot me an email - lsternlicht@gmail.com

------
pemo
Could you give me further info on gmail I'm pemotheodore? Thx

------
kapauldo
send me an email at gmail (kapauldo), i'd love to talk.

